# financial authority in Spain?



## qwertyjjj (Jan 27, 2010)

Is there an equivalent to the FSA in Spain and do they cover money held in bank account / investment accounts? I think it's the CNMV but not sure how much they cover or who it applies to or how you can check if a company is a member?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

qwertyjjj said:


> Is there an equivalent to the FSA in Spain and do they cover money held in bank account / investment accounts? I think it's the CNMV but not sure how much they cover or who it applies to or how you can check if a company is a member?


The Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) is an equivalent body of sorts, and the Dirección General de Seguros y Fondos de Pensiones (DGS) may also be applicable, depending on the nature of the exact Financial Service in question is.


----------

